# Cheyenne Vanco Camper Tyre pressures



## brimo

HI All

Just got some new tyres for our Autotrail Cheyenne 696G 3850KG weight. They are Continental Vanco Campers 215/75 R 16C

Bloke in the garage says blow them up to 75 psi he says the 75 on the tyre wall means max tyre pressure but I had my others up to 85psi and I think motorhome tyres are built slightly differently

Who is correct? and what pressure should we be blowing them up to?


----------



## Zebedee

Only yesterday I let some air out of mine as I noticed (_for the first time_   ) that the maximum pressure is 69psi - printed on the tyrewall.

That has to be the one to take notice of, not least because the insurance company has an immediate let-out if tyres are over-inflated!!

As for what pressure to blow them up to - have a search. There's loads on here in a number of different threads. The question keeps recurring and definitive answers seem very difficult to come by. Not surprising really, since no two vans are quite the same. :roll:

Dave


----------



## wakk44

I have the Continental Vanco 2 215/70/15 tyres and have been very pleased with them.

They have a max.pressure of 65psi as opposed to the OEM Michelin camping which were 80psi max.

I e-mailed Continental customer service to enquire what the pressures should be.They were very helpful and replied quickly asking what were my axle weights.Fortunately they were on the latest MOT certificate so I didn't have to use a weighbridge.

When I had given them the axle weights they again replied speedily and recommended 45 psi in the front and 55psi rear.

I would e-mail their customer service with the details of your tyres and axle weights to get a recommendation,Continental are very helpful. :wink:


----------



## peribro

Zebedee said:


> Only yesterday I let some air out of mine as I noticed (_for the first time_   ) that the maximum pressure is 69psi - printed on the tyrewall.


I guess it depends upon which tyres you've got but the Continental camping tyres (at least mine anyway) also give a higher permitted pressure on the tyre wall for the "special service needs" of motorhomes. As for correct pressures, the only sure way to find out the correct pressures is to weigh each axle and ask the tyre manufacturer. There are lots of other threads about this and I know from personal experience and from other posts, that most tyre manufacturers are very helpful if asked.


----------



## scept1c

Hi brimo,

I found an MHF post on this topic some time ago and followed the advice.

Send an email to the Continental technical dept giving your tyre type, number of axles and front and rear weights. Make a trip to a weighbridge to find front and rear weights when fully loaded.

The email address is [email protected]

I had a very quick response giving me recommended front and rear pressures. They were nowhere near the info on the door pillar or what the tyre depot suggested.

I had initially used the pressures on the door pillar but the front tyres suffered badly because the pressure was so high. I also found that the ride was much better and less severe.


----------



## brimo

Thanks Guys

I will contact Continetal by email on Monday morning.


----------



## DABurleigh

There's a pdf referenced on MHF threads (I'm on phone mobile MHF at present so can't look). That gave me 69psi on my rear Vanco, 2.2 tonnes on axle I think.

Dave


----------



## brimo

Hi GUys

For the record this is the info I got back...

Tyres
215/75 R16 116/114R ContiVancoCamper

Front axle
1850Kg (single fitment)

Rear Axle
2120Kg (Single fitment)

Inflation Pressures
Front Axle: 3.75 bar
Rear Axle: 4.5 bar

Hope this helps someone


----------



## wakk44

Thanks for that Brimo,I think it is the only accurate way to contact the manufacturer,they all seem to be very helpful.

For those still in old money here's a conversion chart.........


----------



## scept1c

Glad to hear you got an answer brimo.

This is the reply I received. My tyres are Continental VancoCamper
225/75 R16 CP 116R
Fiat X250 3.0L



Thank you for your recent query.

Over-pressurising tyres is very common within the motorhome industry so it's not surprising to hear of your issues. Please find our recommendation based on your application, below.

Front: 3bar - 43psi based on a maximum load of 1730kg (our baseline figure)
Rear: 4.5bar - 65psi based on a maximum load of 2395kg


----------



## brimo

Yes, great to get the figures from the horses mouth, but don't they look low ?

Still, will get to the van today and reduce the pressures to exactly those quoted.


----------



## wakk44

brimo said:


> Yes, great to get the figures from the horses mouth, but don't they look low ?
> .


Yes,I agree they do seem on the low side,especially as I used to run the original Michelin camping tyres at 80 psi 

I have the 15'' Vanco's and Continental recommended 45 front and 55 rear which does seem low.However after travelling for 5k miles at these pressures I can report that they are excellent for roadholding,braking and noise and would recommend them.

:wink:


----------

